# Inferior Vena Cava Angiography + filter placement



## JRhea0715 (Apr 24, 2017)

Informed consent was obtained. The patient was evaluated throughout and the
oropharynx graded Mallampati II. He was brought to the cardiac
catheterization lab where the groins were prepped and draped in standard
sterile fashion. A timeout was observed. The patient identity and the nature
of the procedure were confirmed. The right femoral vein was entered with a
Cook needle under 2% Xylocaine local anesthesia and a 6-French vascular
sheath was inserted using sterile Seldinger technique. An 0.035 J-wire was
advanced into the inferior vena cava and a 5-French tennis racquet catheter
was positioned in the inferior vena cava right above the iliac vein
bifurcation, inferior vena cava angiography was performed by injection of 30
mL of Isovue at 15 mL/sec. The films were reviewed. The inferior vena cava
iliac bifurcation is marked on the screen. The sheath is exchanged to a
6-French long Brite Tip sheath and OptEase vena cava filter is carefully
deployed above the inferior vena caval iliac bifurcation below the level of
renal veins perfectly, the images are stored following the completion of the
procedure. The sheath is pulled and hemostasis was achieved by manual
compression on the femoral vein. The patient tolerated his procedure well and
no complications were identified. The procedure was terminated. He left the
cardiac catheterization lab in good condition.

Is correct coding 37191 and 75825?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 24, 2017)

JRhea0715 said:


> Informed consent was obtained. The patient was evaluated throughout and the
> oropharynx graded Mallampati II. He was brought to the cardiac
> catheterization lab where the groins were prepped and draped in standard
> sterile fashion. A timeout was observed. The patient identity and the nature
> ...



Imaging is included in the Filter Code, so all you have as 37191.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

